

Robot Finger Does What Your Finger Can't - moreati
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/robot-finger-does-what-your-finger-cant

======
moreati
Not the high speed robot I was expecting
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KxjVlaLBmk> but just as clever

